# I need help



## getinkd (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 1976 Buick Electra 225,i install a SCYTEK alarm Astra 4000rs Series but my remote start is not working do i need the tach wire before it work? I NEED HELP ASAP.....Do anybody have a wireing diagram for this car?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Constant 12V+ Red or Red/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Pink Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 White Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Orange Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach White Harness left Side of Engine 
Brake Switch White Brake Switch 
Trunk Release Gray/Black (-) 
Trunk Pin Gray/Black (-) BCM Passenger's Dash Diode Isolate 
Parking Lights Brown (+) Firewall Connector 
Head Lamp Yellow Light Switch 
Factory Disarm Pink (-) Switch (Factory Disarm Orange/Black Driver's Kick 16Pin 
Door Trigger Purple (-) Light Switch 
Door Lock Light Blue (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock White (-) 10 Pin Connector 
Horn Wire Black (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Dark Blue, RF=Light Blue 
Windows Down LF=Brown, RF=Tan


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If that has a carburetor then you may need to use a trunk pull servo to make the car start as it is not an auto feed fuel system, also make sure it is tuned up properly.


----------

